# Ok found the substrate ill be using...



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

What I found was a soil called gardeners pride all purpose potting soil that's 100% organic free of chemicals 12 oz for a 10g tank 

So far everything is going OK in my test tank a 1 gallon old betta tank. The soil not capped is not floating around the water does look like crap but it seems to settle over time and I'm pretty confident a filter will take out the dirt particle floating around. 

If you have a sand tank and you mix up the sand it floats everywhere that's sort of what dirt looks like and it just seems to take a few extra min to calm it down. Ill be giving this a shot over the next couple weeks for my planted tanks and ill let you guys know how it goes to have soil uncapped for a planted tank. 

I think with some time it will look good. I want natural not rocks over dirt or sand. (I may go with capped sand if it doesn't work my way) so ill keep you guys/gals updated on this little project.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you'll be sorrrreeeee.......lol
every time a fish flicks it's fins there will be a cloud of muck....


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

i have found this ultra fine natural gravel that would work to cap it too

lemme know if you need any


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Can you post a picture of if?

And John I only will have neon tetras and a couple plattys. Hopefully they don't do the dive


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

i will go get ya a photo of it right now...............STAND BY


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

not colored rocks in it normally but this is recycled about 50 times since the 80's


----------

